# Crypts ID Please



## superflame (Apr 24, 2012)

Can someone please ID these Crypts. I believe there is a couple that are the same type of Crypts. I try to put them together and not sure if it is correct. I am no expert 

*1 & 5* - Same? (Brown looking with red/brown stripes)
*2 & 3 *- Same? (Green with bubble looking leaves, small and bigger plant next to each other)
*4 *- Brown/Bronze crypt? (Bunches of leaves)
*6 *- The one all the way in the back next to the black tube and crs.
*7* - In front of the black tube
*8* - The one that has funny looking leaves all wrinkly
*9 *- Next to the white tube/white mineral rock
*10 *- Far right next to the glass

Here is the video that should make it a little easier to ID them:

Crypts - YouTube Video

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Capt. Colton (Aug 22, 2008)

I have to be honest. Your best bet would be to take pictures of each individual plant and post them up. It may still be hard because the plants are still pretty small. The only way to ID them 100% would be to grow them emersed and wait for them to flower.
From the looks of video, I think you've got,
_Cryptocoryne wendtii green/bronze
Cryptocoryne beckettii 'petchii'
Cryptocoryne pontederiifolia_ maybe?
_Cryptocoryne undulata_ possible

I would take pictures.


----------



## superflame (Apr 24, 2012)

I believe they gotten bigger, but still small. I will take pictures and post it probably in the next week or so.


----------

